# Culturing Springtails in Reptibark?



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

I have two springtail cultures right now. My original has charcoal and is doing extremely well, while my other, with just cocofiber, isn't doing so well. There are a fair number of big springtails and some small ones on the top (and in little pools here and there), but there's no way to pour out tons of them like I can with the charcoal culture. Either they're hiding or just not doing well.

I want to convert the culture to something with a better substrate. Since I have a lot of Reptibark, I was wondering if I could use it. It should provide a lot of hiding places and it would be easy to pour out the springtails. If that wouldn't work, is the charcoal I'd want anything other than the little bricks you get for a grill (obviously the ones without lighter fluid)?

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I like having springtails on a media other than charcoal because it is still really easy to add to a viv. Just dump in some of the dirt the springtails are on and you're done. With charcoal, you can just hold the culture inside the viv and blow across the top of the container and springtails go flying everywhere. 

As for making a new culture with charcoal, the kind you want is not in brick form at all. It's really only charred wood and will say that is completely natural and no chemicals added. I cant remember what brand I have, but it comes in a big red bag and isnt all that expensive. Brickettes are definitely *NOT* what you want. 

-Matt


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

Matt, do you at least know where to find the charcoal (ie, grocery store, pet store, hardware store, etc.)? I'm trying to figure out what its usual purpose is, since I doubt that much of the public is culturing springtails


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

You might be able to find the charcoal as "Cowboy Charcoal". I got mine at a hardware store with a big line of charcoal grills. I think specialist barbeque people use it. I gave mine away for somebody to use to cook with. I much prefer to use cocofiber as a medium.


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

So with that, do you think there may just be a lot of springtails buried in the coco fiber? I like the charcoal culture since I can just pour in water, rather than continually add substrate to the enclosure.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

If you soak the cocofiber to much it won't work. For me the cocofiber cutures have always been explosive breeders.


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

So keep it damp, or perhaps on the dry side? Right now it's got some pools in it, but I can easily pour out excess water.

Jeremy


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

The natural charcoal I found for culturing springtails on was at Walmart. Nothing too special about it at all. Not a specialty charcoal at all, but more just a non-brick, no chemicals added charcoal.

-Matt


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

airplanenut said:


> So keep it damp, or perhaps on the dry side? Right now it's got some pools in it, but I can easily pour out excess water.
> 
> Jeremy


For cocofiber culture pools in it is way to wet. You should not be able to squeeze moisture out but it should be damp.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Airplanenut, I too culture all my springs (18 cultures) on charcoal. The kind I use is small and it does wonders for me compared to any other substrates I have tried. I use a brand called Black Gold. It is made for horticultural purposes and is available at just about any nursery. My coco fiber, peat, soil and coco chip cultures all produce WAY LESS than my charcoal cultures do. Hope this helps.


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

Im using Royal Oak charcoal for my culture i am using both coco fiber and charcoal(different cultures) we will see how production varies
Dave


----------



## markzilla25 (Jul 29, 2010)

what about his question about the reptibark? I've got a bag of it just sitting around doing nothing. will it work allright for the springtales?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

markzilla25 said:


> what about his question about the reptibark? I've got a bag of it just sitting around doing nothing. will it work allright for the springtales?


If you keep it moist but not soaking and feed well with good ventilation to keep the springs from going into a CO2 coma, I dont see why it wouldnt work well at all. 

I say give it a shot and let us know what your findings are. 

-Matt


----------

